# Gravel Vacuum?



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

Do you use gravel vacuum for maintenance? If yes what brand? 

What else would be useful for maintenance and water change? 

Thank you again for your kind help!!!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

no real specific brand you should look for in my opinion; they're all about the same and serve the same function

there's usually a couple different sizes, the smallest being ideal for a 10-20 gallon. larger ones are useful for doing water changes on larger tanks since they'll flow water a little faster and speed up the process

there's also two different common types. the typical gravity powered siphon, and the water faucet powered vac. the gravity ones are pretty simple to use in my opinion, although a lot of people have major issues getting them to work for them... I've never had any issues... the faucet powered ones are pretty idiot proof in the fact that once you hook them up and turn on the faucet, they start sucking


aside from that, get yourself some 5 gallon buckets and a water pitcher (or a large plastic cup, like a 32oz fountain cup or something; this is what I use personally). get enough to hold about half your tank's capacity. before starting to vacuum, fill every bucket but one with water and treat it with conditioner. then you can use your one remaining bucket to vacuum the water and debris into, obviously stopping when the bucket is almost full and emptying it each time. once your 25-30% of the water is gone, use your water pitcher or plastic cup to take the newly conditioned water from the buckets you filled and transfer it to your tank. you'll need to use the pitcher or cup to transfer the water over because... well... you just try to lift a 5 gallon bucket up to the top of your tank, and then watch what happens when you go to pour it...


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I use a combination of bucket and battery powered syphon (sorry can't remember the brand) on my 55 gallon. It has different attachments and you can buy hose to connect to it and syphon to and from the tanks and buckets. It is certainly easier than using a pitcher to scoop the water.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the ones with a bulb that you squeeze to start the flow. If you're not going python (the kind that attaches to your faucet) starting the syphon can be messy and problematic. The JBJ instant siphon is a good brand - I love mine, very reliable and well built. The biorb system has a pump gravel cleaner that is also good, and python has a stand alone pump you can use to start the siphon on a gravel vac that has no pump.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you decide on a gravel vac ... I would advise against one of the "self priming" ones that you have to shake up and down to get started. Sounds like a good idear but they are more trouble than they are worth.

I only vac once in blue moon. I took the cheap route and went DIY with a 12oz water bottle and some tubing from Lowe's. ;o) No need spending a fortune on that fancy looking stuffs.

But mainly for water changes....a tube and bucket works just fine. But there are other considerations at play too. For instance if you wind up having to age your water before the water change. Then you would be looking at another container for that. Again, nothing major but thoughts to consider.

Use an old credit or library card for your scraper.

Rinse out your media pad instead of changing it out completely when you do a water change. Only replace it when it is falling apart. 

Simple little things like that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

One other thing I would look at with a discerning eye when choosing a gravel vac is the hose diameter - you don't want a large-diameter hose for a small tank or your siphon will hoover out the water too quickly and you won't be able to do much vacuuming. In addition, when siphoning water back into the tank with a large-diameter hose, you might as well just dump the bucket in, as either way your fish might get shocked more easily than if you used a slower flow from a small diameter hose.

With that being said, in a big tank you will want a large diameter hose or your water changes will take too long.

I use airline tubing as a siphon for my 3 gallon, and I use a small vac for my 29 gallon and 10 gallon.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

further to my post above, I found a link to the aquarium vacuum that I use. I find it is great from a 10 gallon to 55 gallon tank. Yes you have to fill buckets but it vacuums the gravel well either while doing a water change or just the small bag attachment if you need to do a quick spot cleaning in between water changes.

Aquarium Kits, Aquarium Care Products, Freshwater & Saltwater Aquarium Kits, Power Heads - Tom Aquarium Products


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

smurfette1175 said:


> further to my post above, I found a link to the aquarium vacuum that I use. I find it is great from a 10 gallon to 55 gallon tank. Yes you have to fill buckets but it vacuums the gravel well either while doing a water change or just the small bag attachment if you need to do a quick spot cleaning in between water changes.
> 
> Aquarium Kits, Aquarium Care Products, Freshwater & Saltwater Aquarium Kits, Power Heads - Tom Aquarium Products


Thank you much!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

Depending on your tank size will depend on what size it is you get. There is 2 different types (As already said): The Gravity powered (Really only for the use of draining the water) and the Faucet powered (These can be used for draining and refilling).


----------



## Zookeeper (Apr 27, 2011)

I use a gravity vacuum and empty 1 gallon jugs from spring water, never washed. If you get real good you don't even have to stop the flow, just move the hose from jug to jug. Easy transport. I use a separate set of gallon jugs to refill. I can just lift those up and slowly dump in with no problems

The trick with a gravity vacc is hold it at a 90 degree angle and once the water goes over the hill, drop your bucket or water down and it just flows right on down. 

Seachem Prime for water changes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont use a vacuum.I use regular airline tubing and a rigid piece and use that to draw out the water,into a bucket.I add back the same way,using gravity.The dirty water feeds my garden.I do it this way because it disturbs the tank less.


----------

